# Black or dark affordable sand substrate



## pyrrolin

I really don't want to spend over $100 for substrate for my 90 gallon but I would love to have a black sand or at least a darker sand. I use playsand right now but I want something darker but I don't want to sell my left nut to be able to get it.


----------



## greg

I know Black Diamond sand blasting sand is popular in the U.S. I don't think its available in Canada but I have seen posts from Canadians on various sites indicating black sand blasting sand is available from businesses that sell sandblasting supplies. Its usually very cheap.

Good luck, Greg


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

hmm... you could try garden centres, they may carry it. But not 100% sure if it's cheap. Are you set on Black? BA's sells 25lb bags for $26... I know it's nuts, but why not cut it down to 75lbs for the 90? I'm sure if you scape it right it'll be just fine.


----------



## BillD

Black blasting sand is usually a type of metal slag or could be coal slag (black Beauty). The stuff I have is from Bell and Mackenzie, and is nickel slag. Sells for about $10 for 88lbs, or $7.50 for 50lbs. Here is a link from a place in Kingston http://www.planesprecastconcrete.com/blas.html that seems to sell it. I found the #20 to be the finest I would use and I have a bag of #12 for the next tank.
If you try this, I would suggest that before you wash it, take it outside, and pass it back and forth between a couple of pails to allow the breeze to blow away some of the fine dust before you wash it. Wash it in small quantities as the fines will get trapped back in the sand as you swirl it. The material is quite light, and some may float until it is wet.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

TCS sells a black blasting sand for just over $10 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## blackblack

Who or where is TCS?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Tractor Supply Company, US brand. Only location I know of is out in Uxbridge, nice store... BB guns just sitting on the shelf in the open lol.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Tractor Supply Company, US brand. Only location I know of is out in Uxbridge, nice store... BB guns just sitting on the shelf in the open lol.


^^^^^^^^^correct. I should have typed TSC, my bad.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Bigdaddyo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^correct. I should have typed TSC, my bad.


Oh wow. I read is TSC lol


----------



## pyrrolin

So basically its still extremely hard to find black sand with no well known source


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Not if what was said about TSC is true


----------



## pyrrolin

Im in Kingston


----------



## greg

There is a TSC in Lockport NY, about 1 hour 15 minute drive from Mississauga.

You can also see if Jarmila at www.angefins.ca can order Seachem Black Flourite sand in for you. Her price is probably better than BA's. She's in Guelph, however also comes into GTA once a month or so with about 5 stops across the top of the city to meet customers. I got substrate for my 145g tank from her.

Greg

edit: Just realized you are in Kingston so my suggestions are not very useful. Best bet is to use TSC store locator to try to find one near you


----------



## pyrrolin

I do have a TSC here in Kingston

http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx

-50 Lb Enviroblast Sandblasting Sand
-Please follow MSDS safety measures when using product
-Non-silica Product
derived from the mineral ilmenite ore
-A sub-angular product
-Excellent for removing strong rust, thick paint from metal
-Suggested for removing rust and paint from boats, bridges
-Dark grey to dark brown in colour

any red flags about this sand?


----------



## blackblack

That's www.angelfins.ca


----------



## greg

pyrrolin said:


> any red flags about this sand?


Posts about the Black Diamond Blasting sand indicate it should be rinsed thoroughly or you will get an slick in your tank.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Everybody knows that sand needs rinsed prior to usage, at minimum until the water runs clear. At best, until the sand is clear


----------



## greg

Actually the flourite sand doesn't need rinsing. Just a rumour spread by people to impatient to work at a reasonable speed in the substate. I've scaped and rescaped my 145g many times already - no clouding issues and I didn't rinse the sand prior to putting it in tank. Just wanted to clarify that because I've seen many scaremongering posts about clouding issues with flourite sand.

Greg


----------



## pyrrolin

I've been using play sand for a while, I rinse the hell out of it and its perfectly clear when im done.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

The reason for rinsing sand is beyond the obvious. It's also to help clean out any extra impurities. Remember, sand isn't designed with fish tanks in mind. By cleaning it you can help to remove the crab that you don't want floating around in your tank and also minimize the amount of trapped air particles preventing sand floats.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

pyrrolin said:


> I do have a TSC here in Kingston
> 
> http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx
> 
> -50 Lb Enviroblast Sandblasting Sand
> -Please follow MSDS safety measures when using product
> -Non-silica Product
> derived from the mineral ilmenite ore
> -A sub-angular product
> -Excellent for removing strong rust, thick paint from metal
> -Suggested for removing rust and paint from boats, bridges
> -Dark grey to dark brown in colour
> 
> any red flags about this sand?


Works fantastic for me. I have BN plecos and RCS in the tank and don't have any problems


----------



## pyrrolin

Are you using this exact product or something similar by another manufacturer? 

If the same exactly, is it magnetic? 

How is the consistancy as in are all grains about the same size?

Is this a sharp sand?

Any change in PH or hardness to know about?

Do you have any comparison to playsand for work to clean it?

Hoping you can answer these questions so I can pick it up tomorrow, if I know it is the exact same product and will work for my needs, I'll pick up 100 lbs. If not, I'll buy one bag and set up a tank with it and toss in some feeder guppies.

I am in the process of rebuilding my main 90 gallon tank and would love to be able to reset it up with this sand right away.

All my inhabitants from the 90 are currently in a 75 gallon which I was planning to put 3 or 4 SA cichlids in.

I hope to get the 90 all setup again in the next week.


----------



## snaggle

Some of the "dark" blasting sand I have seen in the past has a hi copper content so a no go for inverts and some loaches. Also the very nature of sand blasting it will be sharper grains then play sand, if you are looking at blasing sand look for one made for delicate surfaces it will be much less sharp.


----------



## pyrrolin

worst case I can test it out for only $10 in a spare tank

But I'm hoping to be able to use it in my main tank very shortly


----------



## Bigdaddyo

pyrrolin said:


> *Are you using this exact product *or something similar by another manufacturer? *yes*
> 
> If the same exactly, is it magnetic? *I have to check that in the morning some time*
> 
> How is the consistancy as in are all grains about the same size? *Seems to be consistant*
> Is this a sharp sand? *I"ll check that in the morning too*.
> 
> Any change in PH or hardness to know about? *n/a*
> 
> Do you have any comparison to playsand for work to clean it? *Definately easier to clean than play sand*
> 
> Hoping you can answer these questions so I can pick it up tomorrow, if I know it is the exact same product and will work for my needs, I'll pick up 100 lbs. If not, I'll buy one bag and set up a tank with it and toss in some feeder guppies.
> 
> I am in the process of rebuilding my main 90 gallon tank and would love to be able to reset it up with this sand right away.
> 
> All my inhabitants from the 90 are currently in a 75 gallon which I was planning to put 3 or 4 SA cichlids in.
> 
> I hope to get the 90 all setup again in the next week.


I've had RCS in a tank with this substrate and haven't lost any. If there was any copper in it they would be dead by now.


----------



## pyrrolin

Thank you very much, waiting for more info tomorrow from you


----------



## zfarsh

Hi Pyrolin.

Check with Harold at Menagery on weekdays what type of substrate they use, it might be sand blasting, but it might be something else. As they have alot of tanks, and its not for planted use, they might be using something affordable, but check with him. If they had a bad experience with sand blast, he will tell you also.


----------



## pyrrolin

My tanks are all planted


----------



## zfarsh

yes, but my point is, the sand they use is probably just a normal one, not specifically for plants. Sand Blasting is not really for plants if it is neutral. I have play sand, and it is not really too strong for plants, but i have chosen some low light plants that will still work, such as hygrophilia and bacopa. Again, just check with them.


----------



## BillD

Magnetism was mentioned in a prior post. The blasting sand I have is magnetic. To be expected with a nickel slag. For those of you using play sand, try dragging a magnet through it. A magnetic screwdriver will work.


----------



## pyrrolin

I just picked up 2 bags of http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx

it is a much higher density than homedepot playsand and a little bit easier to rinse.

The grains are much larger than playsand, almost a very fine gravel. I have pics to show a comparison of washed and used playsand and new unwashed sandblasting sand. There are alot of goldish flecks in it that are lower density. Some particals are magnetic so don't use with a magnet glass cleaner for sure.

I have washed some and put it in a spare tank with some feeder guppies to test it out. It is not a black sand but very close and I like the look of it, lots of texture to the look.

I will keep this up to date on testing.


----------



## muskieboy

That looks pretty good. I might get some for my tank. Do you have any in tank shots?


----------



## Jackson

Thanks for the comparison pic 

I'm going to try this stuff out

You think it would be ok with Geophagus and plecos?

Does it mention anything about copper on the packaging?


----------



## pyrrolin

Doesn't say much of anything on the package, I emailed the company that makes it, hopefully I get a response on Monday.

I'll see about an in tank shot later.

It is a little sharp so I'm not sure how it would be for small catfish like panda cory.

So far the guppies in the tank with it are alive. In a day or so I might take a water sample to my LFS for full testing, maybe they can test for copper and stuff.

I plan to put my 90 gallon back together today and I'm hoping I to have confirmation that this sand is ok for when I'm ready to move everything back to the 90.


----------



## pyrrolin

I emailed the company for more info on the sand and this is what they sent me.

Some of you are chemists or close to it. Are there any red flags? I looked up some of the elements myself and the only thing I found is aluminum oxide that concerns me, as for the rest, I think this is better for plants than playsand.

Material Safety Data Sheet for

Enviroblast

Section 1: Material Identification and Use
Material Name: Enviroblast
Chemical Family: Anorthite group, same family as gabro
Chemical Formula: Albite, Phlogopite, Ilmenite, Hematite, Apaite, Spinel
Material Use: Abrasive blasting, Epoxy Flooring, other

Section 2: Chemical Analysis
Typical Chemical Analysis
Elements % weight
Si02 * 45.10
AL2O3 27.60
FE2O3 7.54
MgO 4.84
CaO 6.88
Na2O 4.05
K2O 0.68
T1O2 2.27
MnO 0.02
P205 0.03
Cr203 0.11
Ignition Loss (1100 c) 0.16
Others 0.72
Total 100.00%

Mineralogical Analysis
Minerals % weight
Plagioclase 74.98
(Na, Ca)A12, Si3, O8
Ilmenite 5.93
(FeTio3)
Hematite 3.73
(Fe2O3)
Spinel 6.50
([(Mg, Fe)O, A12O3])
Other Aluminosilicates 8.86
Total 100.0%

*More than 99.9% of the silica is chemically bonded. Typical free silica is less than 0.1%.

Material Safety Data Sheet for Enviroblast

Section 3
Physical Properties

Color Dark Grey/dark brown
Grain Shape Sub angular
Hardness 6.0 - 6.5 MOHS
Specific Gravity 2.95
Bulk Density 1474 - 1522 Kg/M3 (92-95 lbs/ft3)
Odor None
Evaporation Rate N/A
Water Solubility N/A

Section 4
Fire and Explosion Data

Product is non-flammable and non-explosive

Section 5
Health Hazard Data

Exposure Limits 10 mg/m3 total dusts
5mg/m3 breathable dusts
Overexposure Treat as nuisance dust
First Aid Use water for clean out
Hazard Material Typical free silica is less than 0.1%

Section 6
Reactivity Data

Product is stable under normal conditions of use, storage and transportation

Section 7
Spill, leak and disposal procedures

No special procedures required for clean up. Use standard method same as sand and stone.

Section 8
Control Measures

Use appropriate certified respiratory protection when exposure limits may be exceeded. 
Maintain sufficient ventilation to allow visual contact with work surfaces.
Appropriate abrasive blaster's protective equipment is required.

Material Safety Data Sheet for Enviroblast

Section 9
Special Precautions

Keep product dry and free of all contamination to assure free flow.
Use an appropriate safety screen over fill hatch blasting pot.
Breathable dust may be generated during cleaning operations. Wet down material before cleanup to lessen dust impact.

Section 10
Dustnet

DustNet is a product to favor the reduction of breathable, visible dusts and is not harmful for the health. DustNet is manufactured by Enviro-Mates International, Pensacola, Florida USA.

Section 11
Preparation Date of M.S.D.S.

Prepared by: Mr. Bill Esser

Effective Date: February 01, 2013

K&E Sand and Gravel shall not be liable for any damages arising out of the use of the Material Safety Data Sheet and/or the product howsoever caused. The product in question must be employed in a normal or reasonable manner, and take note that approved personal safety equipment must be employed with this product.


----------



## Jackson

Only person I think that can give a for sure answer would be Darkblade48


----------



## Fishfur

At least there is no copper in it.. that's one I can recognize the symbol for and it's not there. If it's sharp, probably not great for bottom feeders like loaches and cories, but the colour looks nice.


----------



## Jackson

Is there different grades you can buy that aren't as abrasive?


----------



## muskieboy

Jackson said:


> Is there different grades you can buy that aren't as abrasive?


I've been told by a member on mfk that the white colored one is much smoother.


----------



## pyrrolin

the whole thing for me is finding a dark sand type substrate and this seems to qualify


----------



## muskieboy

Any chance you can get a in tank picture? Is it more black or grey?


----------



## pyrrolin

The colour isn't exact in the picture, and the colour in a tank depends on the lighting to, but this can give you a fair idea. Also, this tank is 22.5 inches long so you can get a better idea of the texture and size relationship. I find it is in the middle of a very fine gravel and a very coarse sand. Also, I squeezed out the sponges from my canister filter into the tank last night to help seed it so there is a little brownish on top right now.

I also just did a test on cleaning it in the aquarium, you can't quite do it like gravel, but doesnt get picked up really easily like sand. There is alot of goldish flakes in this sand which is the lowest density part of the sand and a lot of it comes out when washing the sand and then some gets picked up quite easily by a siphon when cleaning it like play sand. Eventually it will lose alot of the metallic look with normal cleaning it seems.

I plan to use this in my 90 gallon when I get it going again, also considering putting a little bit of potting soil in the tank first


----------



## muskieboy

Thanks for the pic. That looks pretty good, I think I'll pick some up.


----------



## muskieboy

Any updates?


----------



## pyrrolin

It's still all good for me. If no problems by now, we can be sure its ok


----------



## pyrrolin

Just to update on this substrate option. 

I have been using this for a while now and no problems at all, fish are good, plants are good, and the look of it is excellent.

I can now say with confidence that I recommend this sand


----------



## muskieboy

I ended up buying 2 bags. I put 1 1/4 bags in my 72 and it filled it nicely, very happy with this sand. I would like to put this in my shrimp tank but I'm still a little nervous about it.


----------



## tankies

Does anyone know if this sand is being distribute in toronto?!?


----------



## Fishfur

I found a small bag of what appears to be really nice black sand at Finatics last week. It IS a small bag.. so enough to fill a big tank would run into a fair bit of money. Does not appear to be coated with anything, in the bag it looks similar to Moonsand. I haven't opened it yet.. too much other stuff to do. I'll let you know what it's like when I get the bag open..


----------



## LTPGuy

tankies said:


> Does anyone know if this sand is being distribute in toronto?!?


Checkout this thread and link. 
http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=322659&postcount=17


----------



## tankies

I ended up buying caribsea black sand!!!
Its really nice in the tank!!!


----------



## Fishfur

Very nice. I think you'll be really pleased with that.


----------



## tankies

Fishfur said:


> Very nice. I think you'll be really pleased with that.


I am. Went directly in my tank with no hassle!!!


----------



## xriddler

haha i am using that too for my shrimp tank it really does look nice. the colour doesnt fade like the gravel i use in my community tank. and it sorta shimmers a little bit.


----------



## tankies

xriddler said:


> haha i am using that too for my shrimp tank it really does look nice. the colour doesnt fade like the gravel i use in my community tank. and it sorta shimmers a little bit.


Indeed!!! Enjoying it a lot!!! Colors really stand out!!!


----------

